
Isogenic HTML5 Game Engine - Premium, Pay-only Beta Opens - evo_9
http://www.isogenicengine.com/open-beta-programme-purchase-license/
======
benologist
This engine looks cool except for costing $1000 for a beta version that also
requires written permission to use in a game you actually release.

